# Replacing sill plate and header on pier/beam foundation



## TexasJason (Nov 9, 2009)

We purchased our small 1943 cottage-style home six years ago and we have had very few problems until recently. We noticed our wood floor squeaking more than usual so I entered into the crawl space to have a look from below. From the crawl space I noticed there is water damage to the sill plate (just the length of doorway), header and some of the support beams at every door (3). Any advice and help would be greatly appreciated. 
My questions are:

Is it possible to replace only the rotted section of the sill plate?

Would the house need to be jacked-up to replace the sill plate?

Should the damaged portion of the header be replaced or just reinforced with another 2X6?


----------



## GBR (Nov 11, 2009)

"Is it possible to replace only the rotted section of the sill plate?"   ---- this is the rim joist. And the ends of those floor joists, and the diagonal sub-floor, and probably the bottom plates close to the doors that show water damage like this one.

This is a bigger job for an experienced DIY'er. Temporary beam and posts inside, right next to the brick foundation, remove siding to replace the rim joist after sliding new main joists in to sister next to old ones. Then, replace the dry rot sub-floor and wall bottom plate after temp. supporting the roof or second story area directly above if more than 3' wide.  As you rebuild, fix the flashing alongside, over and under the doors which is why you get this work.

If the footing is wide enough, you may get by with making the temp. beam - permanent with pressure treated wood- not replacing only the main joists. (and solid blocking over the beam)

Be safe, Gary


----------



## brendasmith (Apr 3, 2014)

reinforcing two rotted support beams under  peer and beam house


----------

